# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  फोरम प्रयोग में आ रही समस्याएं

## Munneraja

फोरम के प्रयोग से सम्बंधित समस्याएं प्राप्त हुई हैं 
- मोबाइल से फोरम पर आने वाले अपनी प्रविष्टि नहीं कर पा रहे हैं 
- चित्र डालना बेहद मुश्किल कार्य हो गया है

----------


## guruji

जी मुन्ना जी
मुझे भी चित्र डालना मुश्किल लग रहा है।
लोका जी हमारे प्रोग्रामर हैं, वे हिन्दी कम जानते हैं, अतः आप उनसे अंग्रेजी में अपनी समस्याएँ सीधे बता सकते हैं।

----------


## tara-jee

सामान्य विभाग में साधारण बातचीत के लिए "आओ समय बिताये" स्तम्भ शुरू किया जाए !

----------


## aksh

*मेरी राय में भी आओ समय बिताएं नाम से एक शीर्षक सामान्य विभाग में होना ही चाहिए. मलेठिया जी के सुझाव से मैं पूरी तरह से सहमत हूँ. धन्यवाद.*

----------


## Munneraja

> जी मुन्ना जी
> मुझे भी चित्र डालना मुश्किल लग रहा है।
> लोका जी हमारे प्रोग्रामर हैं, वे हिन्दी कम जानते हैं, अतः आप उनसे अंग्रेजी में अपनी समस्याएँ सीधे बता सकते हैं।


यदि उनको हिंदी कम आती है तो एक हिंदी फोरम को वो कैसे सम्हाल पाएंगे अर्थात हिंदी फोरम के सारे टोपिक एवं हैडिंग शुद्ध हिंदी में लिखे जायेंगे तो वो कैसे लिख पाएंगे ??

----------


## guruji

मुन्ना जी,
लोका जी फ़ोरम में केवल तकनीकी काम, तकनीकी समस्या सुलझाने के लिए हैं।

----------


## Video Master

मैंने तीन दिनों पूर्व जो प्रविष्टियाँ की थी वो आज मुझ से सम्पादित नहीं हो रही कृपया प्रविष्टि सम्पादन का समय बढ़ा कर १० दिन किया जाये 
धन्यवाद

----------


## Alaick

वाकई मैं कुछ समझ नहीं पा रहा ! पिछ्ला प्रारूप मेरे विचार से ज्यादा बेहतर था ! संभव हो तो वही लागू किया जाना चाहिए !

----------


## Video Master

> वाकई मैं कुछ समझ नहीं पा रहा ! पिछ्ला प्रारूप मेरे विचार से ज्यादा बेहतर था ! संभव हो तो वही लागू किया जाना चाहिए !


सही कहाँ इस स्वरूप में कुछ भी कार्य करना आसान नहीं है .....कृपया हो सके तो फोरम को पुराने स्वरूप में ही लाने का प्रयास करे

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मुझे ऐसा नहीं लगता परिवर्तन संसार का नियम है फिर हर नए सॉफ्टवेर कुछ  प्रॉब्लम आती ही है आशा है श्री लूका जी ise हमारे sahyog से  जल्दी ही ठीक  कर लेंगे

----------


## shashi009

सही में चित्र संलग्न करना बहुत ही मुश्किल है, चित्र बड़े पोस्ट हो ही नहीं रहे है. लेकिन कुछ दोस्तों ने चित्र बड़े पोस्ट किये है, केसे किये है वो तो वे ही जाने.

----------


## Video Master

> सही में चित्र संलग्न करना बहुत ही मुश्किल है, चित्र बड़े पोस्ट हो ही नहीं रहे है. लेकिन कुछ दोस्तों ने चित्र बड़े पोस्ट किये है, केसे किये है वो तो वे ही जाने.


इसके लिए पहले तो प्रविष्टि को पोस्ट कर दो 
फिर जो थम्ब चित्र आये उस पर क्लिक करके उसकी लिंक प्राप्त करे 
उस लिंक को Inert link box में डाले इस से चित्र बड़े हो जायेगे 
ये प्रक्रिया बहुत लंबी और बोर करने वाली है 
और कोई भी पोस्ट सिर्फ थम्ब से करते है तो १० शब्दों की सीमा आ जाती है जिस कारण वहाँ कुछ न कुछ लिखना आवश्यक हो जाता है

----------


## ravi chacha

* 					मेरी मदत करो 				*

 *vip3*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient  privileges to access this  page. Are you trying to edit someone else's  post, access administrative  features or some other privileged system?If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
मेरी मदत करो में जब अटैचमेंट करता हु तो ये सुचना आती हे

----------


## ravi chacha

विंडोस ७  64bit  एडिसन इन्टरनेट ब्राउजर ९ पर फोटोस नहीं दिख रही हे

----------


## ravi chacha



----------


## rudra_rng

niyamak or prashakji se ye gujarish hai ki......

pls yaha jo chitra lagaye ja rahe hai unhe 2 category me divide kare....
1. videshi chitra
2. dehi chitra

me chatha hu ki deshi chitrawali me koi b videshi hasinayo ki photo post na kare......

----------


## ravi chacha

> फोरम के प्रयोग से सम्बंधित समस्याएं प्राप्त हुई हैं 
> - मोबाइल से फोरम पर आने वाले अपनी प्रविष्टि नहीं कर पा रहे हैं 
> - चित्र डालना बेहद मुश्किल कार्य हो गया है




 में सारी समयस्यओ  का हल में करूगा आप सभी मित्र हमें पोस्ट करे  अपनी समस्या बताए जोभी हम से बनेगा में करूगा

----------


## ravi chacha

फोरम अभी अपने नए रूप मैं है , हम सभी को मिल कर फोरम को पुन: पुरानी गति पर लाना होगा 
इसके लिए सभी को निरंतर फोरम में अपना सहयोग देना चाहिए

----------


## rahulshakya

संभव हो तो वही लागू किया जाना चाहिए !

----------


## deshbhakt

मैं सुझाव देना चाहता हूँ
१. अगर फाइल्स तुर्बो शेर पे अपलोड की जायें तो बेहतर रहेगा क्यूंकी उसमें ज़्यादा इंतेजार नहीं करना पड़ता |

----------


## aksh

मेरे सन्देश की संख्या २१४ बताई जा रही हैं.  मेरे विचार से जब मैं नियामक था उस समय के सन्देश की संख्या यहाँ पर प्रदर्शित हो रही है.  कृपया इसी ठीक करके शुन्य कर दिया जाए.  धन्यवाद.

----------


## rahul george

गुरु जी, 

कहानियाँ चाहे सच हों या काल्पनिक, वास्तव मे उत्तेजक और माधुर्यपूर्ण होती हैं ; आनन्दित करती हैं । परंतु, एक बात खटकती है कि यदा कदा अपनी या मित्र की माँ के साथ सेक्स की काल्पनिक कथाएँ हतप्रभ करती है और दुखित भी । माँ, हमारे देश के हर वर्ग में सम्मानित रूप में पूज्य समझी जाती रही है । मेरे पिता ईसाई भले हों लेकिन उन्होने हर माँ को देवी समान समझा और समझना सिखाया । इसीलिये,  भारत की संस्कृति को देखते हुए अगम्यागम्य मे अन्य सभी रिश्ते स्वीकार्य हैं सिवाय माँ के । कृपया ध्यान दें । प्रकाशन पर बन्दिश लगाना या न लगाना आपका अधिकार है । ये तो मेरा निजी विचार है जो मैने लिखा । 

- राहुल जाँर्ज

----------


## ashish20000

वो जो पहले वाला सूत्र चल रहा था वो कहाँ गया? इस पते पे: forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=10

----------


## draculla

*मुझे फोरम पर अपने पसंद का अवतार रखना है..........
लेकिन अंदर मुझे सिर्फ फोरम के द्वारा की प्राप्त अवतार से काम चला पर रहा है.............
कृपया मेरी मदद करे और बताए की मैंने अपने पसंद का कैसे रख सकता हूँ.....

ड्राकुला 
धन्यवाद*

----------


## draculla

फोरम से कार्टून विभाग क्यूँ हटा दिया गया है?
कृपया कार्टून विभाग को पुन: स्थापित करे.....


धन्यवाद....

----------


## shashi009

*नमस्कार, .gif image की फ़ाइल उप लोड करने के बाद अपने आप  .jpg में क्यों बदल जाती है, जबकि फ़ाइल की साइज १९.५ के बी के अंदर ही है. कृपया समाधान करे.*

----------


## draculla

> *नमस्कार, .gif image की फ़ाइल उप लोड करने के बाद अपने आप  .jpg में क्यों बदल जाती है, जबकि फ़ाइल की साइज १९.५ के बी के अंदर ही है. कृपया समाधान करे.*


 *मेरे साथ भी ऐसी ही समस्या हो रही है.
मेरे अवतार में तो custom avatar का आप्शन ही नहीं आ रहा है. 
जरा इस समय पर भी कुछ ध्यान दें.*

----------


## shashi009

> *नमस्कार, .gif image की फ़ाइल उप लोड करने के बाद अपने आप  .jpg में क्यों बदल जाती है, जबकि फ़ाइल की साइज १९.५ के बी के अंदर ही है. कृपया समाधान करे.*





> *मेरे साथ भी ऐसी ही समस्या हो रही है.
> मेरे अवतार में तो custom avatar का आप्शन ही नहीं आ रहा है. 
> जरा इस समय पर भी कुछ ध्यान दें.*


इस विषय से सम्बंधित श्रीमान, क्या कुछ इस समस्या का समाधान निकला है ? या अभी तक इस विचार ही नहीं हुआ है. धन्यवाद फार नथिंग.

----------


## draculla

[QUOTE=shashi009;15398]इस विषय से सम्बंधित श्रीमान, क्या कुछ इस समस्या का समाधान निकला है ? या अभी तक इस विचार ही नहीं हुआ है. धन्यवाद फार नथिंग.[/QUOTE

*शशि जी मैंने gif image का हल ढूंढा है.
जहाँ से आप gif image प्राप्त करते है.वाहन पर चित्र सेव कर यहाँ पर पोस्ट मत करें.इससे चित्र का आकार छोटा हो ही जाता है साथ में एनिमेशन भी बंद हो जाता है.
अत: जहाँ से आप चित्र प्राप्त करते है वहाँ पर "चित्र राईट क्लिक" कर के कॉपी इमेज लोकेशन पर क्लिक करें.फिर बाद में यहाँ पर url की जगह पर चिपका कर पोस्ट करें.
आप की समस्या हल हो जायेगी.मैंने तो कल इसी तरह से कुछ चित्र डालें हैं.*

----------


## shashi009

[QUOTE=draculla;15543]


> इस विषय से सम्बंधित श्रीमान, क्या कुछ इस समस्या का समाधान निकला है ? या अभी तक इस विचार ही नहीं हुआ है. धन्यवाद फार नथिंग.[/QUOTE
> 
> *शशि जी मैंने gif image का हल ढूंढा है.
> जहाँ से आप gif image प्राप्त करते है.वाहन पर चित्र सेव कर यहाँ पर पोस्ट मत करें.इससे चित्र का आकार छोटा हो ही जाता है साथ में एनिमेशन भी बंद हो जाता है.
> अत: जहाँ से आप चित्र प्राप्त करते है वहाँ पर "चित्र राईट क्लिक" कर के कॉपी इमेज लोकेशन पर क्लिक करें.फिर बाद में यहाँ पर url की जगह पर चिपका कर पोस्ट करें.
> आप की समस्या हल हो जायेगी.मैंने तो कल इसी तरह से कुछ चित्र डालें हैं.*


हार्दिक धन्यवाद दोस्त.

----------


## komaal

मैंने फोरम में खराबी आने के पहले कई सूत्र शुरू  किये थे, लोक गीतों se जुड़े और गानों और फिल्मों की क्विज़ की तरह...वो सभी अब नहीं मिलते....दूसरे पुराने तरीके में मियन उन्हें फिर se शुरू कर सकती थी लेकिन अब कया करें साफ नहीं है

----------


## King_khan

*फोरम पर प्रविष्टियां करने पर सूत्र का टाईटल नाम नही दिखता है कृप्या इस समस्या को दूर किया जाए 
धन्यवाद
सिकन्दर*

----------


## King_khan

*फोरम पर मोबाईल द्वारा आने पर शिकायत और रेप्युटेशन बटन नही दिखता है
जरा ध्यान देँ । 
धन्यवाद
सिकन्दर*

----------


## pathfinder

> *फोरम पर प्रविष्टियां करने पर सूत्र का टाईटल नाम नही दिखता है कृप्या इस समस्या को दूर किया जाए 
> धन्यवाद
> सिकन्दर*


done.........................

----------


## guruji

> *फोरम पर मोबाईल द्वारा आने पर शिकायत और रेप्युटेशन बटन नही दिखता है
> जरा ध्यान देँ । 
> धन्यवाद
> सिकन्दर*


सिकन्दर जी 
मोबाइल पर आप अन्तर्वासना को कौन से style से देख रहे है? सामान्य से या light weight से?

----------


## draculla

*मेरी एक छोटी सी मांग है/इस फोरम में एक बहुत ही अच्छा बटन जोड़ा गया है थैंक्स का/अत: ऐसी सुविधा दी जाए जिससे सेट्टिंग में थैंक्स का टेबल बन जाए/इससे यह पता चले की किस सदस्य ने हमें थैंक्स इसमे रेपुटेशन पॉइंट की तरह ना ही किसी की प्रायवेसी नहीं जाती है/क्यूँ की वैसे भी पोस्ट में दिखता है की किस सदस्य ने हमें थैंक्स बोला है और सदस्य भी प्रत्युत्तर में थैंक्स बोल सकेगें.दूसरे फोरम पर मैंने यह सुविधा देखि है.यदि यहाँ भी संभव हो तो यह कार्य करावा दें.बहुत ही अच्छा लगेगा/धन्यवाद*

----------


## marwariladka

मुझे सब कुछ अच्छा लग रहा है यहाँ पे...सिर्फ एक सुझाव है....कृपया ऑनलाइन  चेट का सॉफ्टवेर भी इन्स्टाल करवाएं....इससे इस वेबसाइट की लोक प्रियता  बढ़ेगी

----------


## draculla

*पुराने फोरम पर हर महीने "user of the month" की घोषणा भी होती थी वह भी शुरू करवाएं.*

----------


## ravi chacha

> मुझे सब कुछ अच्छा लग रहा है यहाँ पे...सिर्फ एक सुझाव है....कृपया ऑनलाइन  चेट का सॉफ्टवेर भी इन्स्टाल करवाएं....इससे इस वेबसाइट की लोक प्रियता  बढ़ेगी


मित्र सायद  ऑनलाइन  चेट सॉफ्टवेर की जरुरत नहीं हे 

चोपाल तो हे आप को चोपाल पसन्द नहीं हे क्या ?

----------


## King_khan

> सिकन्दर जी 
> मोबाइल पर आप अन्तर्वासना को कौन से style से देख रहे है? सामान्य से या light weight से?


गुरू जी
आदाब 
defalt style मे देख रहा हूँ weight से देखने पर हस्ताक्षर , अवतार नही दिखता है
कृप्या समाधान करेँ

----------


## guruji

> गुरू जी
> आदाब 
> defalt style मे देख रहा हूँ weight से देखने पर हस्ताक्षर , अवतार नही दिखता है
> कृप्या समाधान करेँ


light weight का मतलब ही यह है कि अनावश्यक सामग्री ना दिखे !
क्या आप light weight में *शिकायत बटन देख पा रहे हैं ?

*

----------


## Doremon

सभी नियामकों और गुरु जी से निवेदन है की पुराने फोरम के एक बेकअप साईट बनाया जाये ,जिस प्रकार ये अपनी रिकवरी के दिनों में दिखाई दे रहा था ,इससे फायदा ये होगा की पुराने सदस्य अपने पुराने सूत्रों और प्रविष्टियों को याद करके यहाँ पर दुबारा बना सकेंगे , क्योंकि बहुत से सूत्रधार ये भी भूल गए हैं की उन्होंने क्या क्या सूत्र बनाये थे और क्या क्या मुख्य प्रविष्टियाँ की थी, उदहारण के लिए कोमल जी ने पुरानी रीती रिवाजों पर बहुत शानदार सूत्र बनाया था, और वो सब कुछ टाइप करने में बहुत समय लगा होगा,अगर वो वापिस मिल जाये तो उनकी बहुत सी मेहनत बचेगी. इस प्रकार सभी पुराने सदस्यों को फायदा होगा .
धन्यवाद

----------


## Doremon

कृपया एक महिला नियामक भी बनाई जाये .स्वाति जी के ना होने पर हम ये कमी महसूस कर रहे हैं .

----------


## Doremon

फोरम के नए स्वरुप में आने वाली परेशानी के बारे में सभी सदस्यों को आश्वश्त करना चाहूँगा की फोरम का ये नया स्वरुप बहुत अच्छा है और इसमें कोई भी परेशानी नहीं होगी . हमारे साथ अक्सर ऐसा होता है की किसी सॉफ्टवेर का नया वेर्जन आने पर हमको पुराना ज्यादा अच्छा लगता है और पुराने को छोड़ने का दिल नहीं करता और नया स्वरुप अच्छा नहीं लगता . लेकिन कुछ ही दिनों में हमको नए रूप की आदत पड़ जाती है और नया भी अच्छा लगने लगता है .दोस्तों फोरम के इस नए रूप के साथ भी ऐसा ही है , इसमें फोरम का लेटेस्ट वेर्जन इस्तेमाल किया गया है जो अभी हमको कुछ अलग लग रहा है लेकिन कुछ दिनों में जब हम सबको इसकी आदात पड़ जायेगी तो हमको ये पुराने से भी अच्छा लगेगा ,क्योंकि प्रत्येक नए वेर्जन में बहुत सी खूबियां जोड़ी जाती हैं और पुराने वेर्जन की कमियां दूर की जाती हैं इसलिए हम इस नए फोरम में नयी नयी अच्छाईयों  को देखेंगे और इस्तेमाल करेंगे .
धन्यवाद

----------


## Doremon

प्रशासकों से अनुरोध है की अगर किसी प्रकार से इसमें गेम भी जोड़े जा सकें तो बहुत अच्छा हो जायेगा. इससे सदस्या संख्या और एक्टिवे सदस्य निश्चित रूप से बढ़ेंगे और पुराने सदस्यों को भी एक और मनोरंजन का साधन मिल जायेगा .
धन्यवाद

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रशासकों से अनुरोध है की आप जब भी thread को मुब  करते हो तो हमें मालूम नहीं होता है की आप ने कहा पे भेजा है ?

----------


## ravi chacha

परन्तु एक सक्षम और सशक्त प्रबन्धन को शिकायत की प्रतीक्षा भी नहीँ करनी चाहिये

----------


## tara-jee

> प्रशासकों से अनुरोध है की आप जब भी thread को मुब  करते हो तो हमें मालूम नहीं होता है की आप ने कहा पे भेजा है ?


 मूव किया गया थ्रेड दो दिन तक पूरनी जगह पर भी दिखाई देता है ,
यदि आप वहां पर भी क्लिक करेंगे तो भी थ्रेड खुल जाएगा और आप देख भी सकते है की थ्रेड कहाँ गया है ...........

----------


## bhavna singh

meri profile par awtar,no of post,signature,kuch bhi nahi dikh rha hai

----------


## pathfinder

> meri profile par awtar,no of post,signature,kuch bhi nahi dikh rha hai


प्रिय भावना सिंह जी अपने प्रोफाइल पर जाकर "about me" नामक लिंक पर क्लिक करने पर ये सारी statistics नजर आती हैं और मैंने अभी अभी चेक किया है आपकी भी सारी statistics प्रदर्शित हो रही हैं |नीचे स्क्रीनशोट देखिये लाल घेरे वाले लिंक पर क्लिक करना है |

----------


## bhavna singh

> प्रिय भावना सिंह जी अपने प्रोफाइल पर जाकर "about me" नामक लिंक पर क्लिक करने पर ये सारी statistics नजर आती हैं और मैंने अभी अभी चेक किया है आपकी भी सारी statistics प्रदर्शित हो रही हैं |नीचे स्क्रीनशोट देखिये लाल घेरे वाले लिंक पर क्लिक करना है |


lekin meri profile par to kuch bhi nahi dikh rha hai
plz help me

----------


## draculla

*मैंने देखा है की पोस्ट में जब मैं रोमन के बड़े अक्षर में कुछ भी लिखता हूँ तो पोस्ट करने के बाद स्वत: छोटे हो जाते हैं/
एक सवाल है की यदि मुझे अक्षर छोटे ही रखने होते तो मैं उसे बड़े अक्षरों में क्यूँ लिखता?
कृपया इस समस्या का यदि समाधान संभव हो तो इसे ठीक कर दें/*

----------


## pathfinder

> *मैंने देखा है की पोस्ट में जब मैं रोमन के बड़े अक्षर में कुछ भी लिखता हूँ तो पोस्ट करने के बाद स्वत: छोटे हो जाते हैं/*
> *एक सवाल है की यदि मुझे अक्षर छोटे ही रखने होते तो मैं उसे बड़े अक्षरों में क्यूँ लिखता?*
> *कृपया इस समस्या का यदि समाधान संभव हो तो इसे ठीक कर दें/*


DEAR DRACULLA JI KYA AB AAP ANGREZI KE BADE AKSHAR DEKH PAA RAHE HAIN ? सेटिंग चेंज कर दी गयी हैं |
ऊपर वाला वाक्य रोमन में केवल परीक्षण के उद्देश्य से लिखा गया है |

----------


## draculla

> DEAR DRACULLA JI KYA AB AAP ANGREZI KE BADE AKSHAR DEKH PAA RAHE HAIN ? सेटिंग चेंज कर दी गयी हैं |
> ऊपर वाला वाक्य रोमन में केवल परीक्षण के उद्देश्य से लिखा गया है |


हाँ अब सही है/ठीक करने के लिए धन्यवाद/

----------


## draculla

क्या फोरम पर पोस्ट को एडिट करने की समय सीमा को खत्म किया जा सकता है?
मेरा एक सूत्र है सीनफुल कॉमिक्स का कार्टून विभाग में/जिससका पहला पेज मुझे ज्यादातर एडिट करना पडता है/
क्यूंकि उसमे मैं एक ही जगह में ज्यादा कॉमिक्स मैं डाल रहा हूँ/जिसके कारण समय समय पर उसके सूचि अपडेट करना पडता है/
लेकिन अब मैं अपडेट नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ क्यूंकि समय सीमा पूरी हो चुकी हैं/
यदि सूत्र पोस्ट को अपडेट करने की समय सीमा खत्म कर दी जाए,तो मेरे जैसे सदस्य को बहुत फायदा होगा और बेवजह का एक से ज्यादा सूत्रों के निर्माण से भी बचा जा सकेगा/
यदि संभव हो तो यह समय सीमा खत्म कर दें/वैसे पोस्ट को एडिट करने की समय सीमा क्यूँ तय की गयी है?

----------


## heylookhere

me apni ek post ko delete karna chahta hu kripya kar use delete karne ka kasht kare

----------


## aaiina

> me apni ek post ko delete karna chahta hu kripya kar use delete karne ka kasht kare



*जिस पोस्ट को डिलीट करवाना चाहते हैं उसका कुछ जिक्र तो करो दोस्त.  वर्ना कैसे डिलीट होगी आपकी पोस्ट ?.  या फिर आप उस पोस्ट पर जाकर उसकी शिकयत कर सकते हैं और उस शिकायत में उसे डिलीट करने के लिए कारण सहित लिख सकते हैं. या फिर उस प्रविष्टि का लिंक किसी नियामक को व्यक्तिगत सन्देश और प्रविष्टि मिटाने की विनती के साथ भेज दें.*

----------


## draculla

> me apni ek post ko delete karna chahta hu kripya kar use delete karne ka kasht kare





> *जिस पोस्ट को डिलीट करवाना चाहते हैं उसका कुछ जिक्र तो करो दोस्त.  वर्ना कैसे डिलीट होगी आपकी पोस्ट ?.  या फिर आप उस पोस्ट पर जाकर उसकी शिकयत कर सकते हैं और उस शिकायत में उसे डिलीट करने के लिए कारण सहित लिख सकते हैं. या फिर उस प्रविष्टि का लिंक किसी नियामक को व्यक्तिगत सन्देश और प्रविष्टि मिटाने की विनती के साथ भेज दें.*


या फिर पोस्ट में दाई तरफ प्रविष्टि सम्पादित करें का आप्शन होता है/उस पर क्लिक करे एक विंडो खुलेगा फिर उसमें नीचे दाई तरफ मिटाए का आप्शन होता है उस पर क्लिक करें/विंडो थोड़ी बड़ी हो जायेगी/उसमे करण लिख कर पोस्ट मिटाए पर क्लिक कर दें आप की पोस्ट मिट जायेगी/यह सुविधा शायद दो हफ्ते तक ही होती है...उससे पुराना सूत्र आप खुद से नहीं मिटा सकते है/इसके लिए आप को नियामक से संपर्क करना पड़ेगा/

----------


## sanjeetspice

bhai hume to koi problem nhi is form se wese agar hind translate add kr dete ko kafi khushi hoti dost

----------


## sanchitt

नियामक या प्रशाशक कैसे बन सकते है?
कृपया उत्तर दे.....

----------


## draculla

> bhai hume to koi problem nhi is form se wese agar hind translate add kr dete ko kafi khushi hoti dost


*भाई इसे इंस्टाल कर लो/आप को बार बार रूपांतरण में जाने की जरूरत नहीं पड़ेगी/
सिफ alt+shift बटन दबा कर आप सीधे हिंदी में लिख सकते हैं/
यदि आप चाहें तो इसकी मदद से ऑफ लाइन भी हिंदी में लिख सकते है/

http://www.google.com/ime/transliteration/

इसका उपयोग कर के देखें/आप की समस्या अवस्य दूर हो जायेगी/
इसके साथ इंस्टाल करने की विधि भी बताई गयी है/
यदि कोई समस्या हो तो विधि देख लें/
*

----------


## groopji

*मै भी मेरे एक सूत्र में दो डाउनलोड लिंक डालना चाहता हूं लेकिन समय सीमा समाप्त होने के कारण नही डाल पा रहा हूं क्रपया सहायता करें ताकि मैं मेरे विडियो वाले सूत्र में दो लिंक डाल सकूं*

----------


## gulluu

> *मै भी मेरे एक सूत्र में दो डाउनलोड लिंक डालना चाहता हूं लेकिन समय सीमा समाप्त होने के कारण नही डाल पा रहा हूं क्रपया सहायता करें ताकि मैं मेरे विडियो वाले सूत्र में दो लिंक डाल सकूं*


 आप किसी नियामक को सन्देश भेज कर ये काम उनके द्वारा करवा सकते हैं .

----------


## draculla

> *मै भी मेरे एक सूत्र में दो डाउनलोड लिंक डालना चाहता हूं लेकिन समय सीमा समाप्त होने के कारण नही डाल पा रहा हूं क्रपया सहायता करें ताकि मैं मेरे विडियो वाले सूत्र में दो लिंक डाल सकूं*


या फिर उस सूत्र पर शिकायत का बटन दबा कर/
लिंक डाल दें और बोले की पोस्ट को अपडेट कर दें/
आप का काम आसानी से हो जाएगा/

----------


## pathfinder

> या फिर उस सूत्र पर शिकायत का बटन दबा कर/
> लिंक डाल दें और बोले की पोस्ट को अपडेट कर दें/
> आप का काम आसानी से हो जाएगा/


बिलकुल सरल उपाय...........

----------


## miss.dabangg

*फोरम बहुत ही सही तरीके से बनाया गया है और समय समय पर उप्ग्रदे भी करा  जा रहा है बहुत अच्छा है पर मैं एक बात कहुंगा आपके पिचला फोरम में एक खास  बात थी उसमे ये था की जब तक कोई सदस्य नहीं बनता था तब तक वो सूत्र न तो  देख सकता था और ना ही किसी लिंक को खोल सकता था ! मैं चाहता हूँ की वो  सुविधा यहाँ भी हो क्योकि मेरा एक सूत्र है* http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...57&pagenumber=*  जिसको ४०,००० से भी जयादा बार देखा जा चूका है पर कोई भी आपनी प्रतिरिया  और reputation नहीं देता जो मुह्जे अच्छा सा नहीं लगता और लगता है की मेरी  महनत खराब हो रही है और बेकार है इसससे एक फायदा और भी है फोरम पर लोड नहीं  पड़ेगा क्योकि मैं देख रहा हूँ की कुछ दिनों से साम तक फोरम खुलने में और  चौपाल पर वार - तालाप करने में दिकत आ रही है और चित्र अपलोड करने में भी जो थोड़े से बड़े होते हैं ! सायद मेरे मानने से इसका यही  कारन है जबकि और सईअते बिलकुल सही खुल रही हैं ! कृपया इस पर भी ध्यान  दें  ! धय्नेवाद !!!     
*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*मुह्ज्हेय भी चोपाल पर बंद सूत्र लिखा आ रहा है !*

----------


## miss.dabangg

मेरे से आज अभी अभी गलती से अपनी प्रोफाइल की सेट्टिंग में शो लाइट प्रोफाइल में क्लिक हो गया और मैं अब प्रोफाइल ,सूत्र और अन्तर्वासना फोरम एक अलग ढंग से देख पा रहा हूँ जिससे मेरे को बहुत दिकत हो रही कृपया आप से निवेदन है की इससे ठीक किया जाये क्योकि मेरे को इसे ठीक करेने की सेट्टिंग कही भी दिख नहीं दे रही है और user cp में केवल व्यक्तिगत संदेश Groups Subscribed Threads हस्ताक्षर संपादित करें ही आ रहें हैं कृपया अगर आप ठीक कर सकते है तो इसे जल्द से जल्द ठीक करें अगर ये नहीं हो सकती तो मेरा मार्गदर्शन करें ! और ये भी बताईं की अगर मैं नया सदस्य बनता हूँ तो क्या मेरो को पुरानी सदयस्ता मिलेगी या नहीं वो भी अपनी सूत्र और प्रवास्थियों के साथ !

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय नितिन कश्यप जी आपके अकाउंट की सेटिंग ठीक कर दी गयी है |

----------


## draculla

आज फिर से चौपाल बंद हो गयी है/
क्या समस्या हो गयी है?

----------


## draculla

*मैं आज अपना प्रोफाइल कस्टमाइज़ कर रहा हूँ और मैं बेकग्राउंड चित्र डालने की कोशिश करा रहा हूँ/
परन्तु  पब्लिक अल्बम बनके बाबजूद कोई चित्र नहीं दिख रही है ऐसा क्यूँ?

प्रोफाइल कस्टमाइज़ कैसे करें इस विषय पर कोई विशेष जानकार मिल सकती है?*






*ऊपर वाले चित्र में अल्बम में डाला हुआ चित्र दिखाना चाहिए/लेकिन दिख नहीं रहा है/
 बड़े भैया जी* *कृपया* *मदद करें/*

----------


## draculla

*मैं आज अपना हस्ताक्षर बदला चाहता हूँ/*

*सभी सदस्यों से आग्रह है की वे सामान्य विभाग में भी आया करें/*


> *(इस जगह पर मैं दूसरा वाक्य डालता हूँ या इसे मिटाता भी हूँ तो निम्न सन्देश आता है/)*


*यदि सूत्र अच्छा लगे तो रेपुटेशन पॉइंट अवश्य दें.*
*Disclaimer :->All the stuff which are posted by me not my own property.These are collecting from another sites or forums.*

*
:skull:DRACULLA:skull:*

Your signature contains too many lines and must be shortened. You may  only have up to 3 line(s). Long text may have been implicitly wrapped,  causing it to be counted as multiple lines.

*कृपया मदद करें/*

----------


## miss.dabangg

> प्रिय नितिन कश्यप जी आपके अकाउंट की सेटिंग ठीक कर दी गयी है |


पर इनको banned क्यों करा गया है मेरे को इनके सूत्र अच्छे लगे हैं आप से निवेदन है की मेरो को ये बताईं इन्हे कब तक के लिए banned किया गया है !

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

नियामक जी मैंने मेरी प्रोफाइल पर टैक्स की फोटो लगे थी पर वो डिस्प्ले नहीं हो रही

----------


## ospat

प्रिय नियामक मेरी समस्या ये है कि मै जब किसी सुत्र पर जवाब लिखता हुँ तो massage are to short लिखा आता है मेरा जवाब अन्य के मुकाबले बडे भी होते है  और  सुत्र पर thanks के लिए  कई बार मना कर दिया जाता है  ओर कारन अग्रेजी मेँ दिया जाता है जब की फोरम पर हिन्दी मेँ लिखने पर बल दिया जाता है मैँ सभी उतर मोबाइल से लिखता हूँ लेकिन जब मेरा उतर दाखिल नही होता तो दिळ टूट जाता है कृप्या मेरी समस्या का समाधान केँ धन्यावाद

----------


## pathfinder

> *मैं आज अपना हस्ताक्षर बदला चाहता हूँ/*
> 
> *सभी सदस्यों से आग्रह है की वे सामान्य विभाग में भी आया करें/*
> *यदि सूत्र अच्छा लगे तो रेपुटेशन पॉइंट अवश्य दें.*
> *Disclaimer :->All the stuff which are posted by me not my own property.These are collecting from another sites or forums.*
> 
> *
> :skull:DRACULLA:skull:*
> 
> ...


आपका हस्ताक्षर सम्पादित कर दिया गया है |

----------


## pathfinder

> प्रिय नियामक मेरी समस्या ये है कि मै जब किसी सुत्र पर जवाब लिखता हुँ तो massage are to short लिखा आता है मेरा जवाब अन्य के मुकाबले बडे भी होते है  और  सुत्र पर thanks के लिए  कई बार मना कर दिया जाता है  ओर कारन अग्रेजी मेँ दिया जाता है जब की फोरम पर हिन्दी मेँ लिखने पर बल दिया जाता है मैँ सभी उतर मोबाइल से लिखता हूँ लेकिन जब मेरा उतर दाखिल नही होता तो दिळ टूट जाता है कृप्या मेरी समस्या का समाधान केँ धन्यावाद


 आपके अकाउंट की सेटिंग बिलकुल ठीक है ,आप एक बार लोग आउट करके दोबारा लोगिन कीजिये |

----------


## pathfinder

> नियामक जी मैंने मेरी प्रोफाइल पर टैक्स की फोटो लगे थी पर वो डिस्प्ले नहीं हो रही


 आपने वो चित्र गलती से अवतार के स्थान पर प्रोफाइल पिक्चर के लिए सिलेक्ट कर लिया है इसलिए दिखाई नही दे रहा है |इसे दोबारा से अवतार के लिए सिलेक्ट कीजिये |

----------


## groopji

क्या ये सच है कि 10 मार्च के बाद अंग्रेजी प्रविष्टियों को मिटा दिया जाएगा?

हिंग्लिश में की हुइ प्रविष्टियां भी मिटा दी जाएंगी जैसे raam baag me jaata hai

मेरी राय में भाषा के प्रति इतना कठोर होना भी ठीक नही है

----------


## groopji

> क्या ये सच है कि 10 मार्च के बाद अंग्रेजी प्रविष्टियों को मिटा दिया जाएगा?
> 
> हिंग्लिश में की हुइ प्रविष्टियां भी मिटा दी जाएंगी जैसे raam baag me jaata hai
> 
> मेरी राय में भाषा के प्रति इतना कठोर होना भी ठीक नही है


जिस भी मित्र ने नेगेटिव रेपुटेशन इस सुझाव के लिए दी है उसका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद *  :pointlol:*

----------


## Niks69

> क्या ये सच है कि 10 मार्च के बाद अंग्रेजी प्रविष्टियों को मिटा दिया जाएगा?
> 
> हिंग्लिश में की हुइ प्रविष्टियां भी मिटा दी जाएंगी जैसे raam baag me jaata hai
> 
> मेरी राय में भाषा के प्रति इतना कठोर होना भी ठीक नही है


sahi kaha dost

----------


## groopji

मेरा एक सूत्र था जो कि खाने पीने की वस्तुओं से बर्बादी को रोकने के लिए था वो क्यों मिटा दिया गया? अगर उसमें कोइ कमी थी तो मुझे बताइ जाती ताकि मैं उसमें सुधार कर सकता 

कारण बताएं

----------


## Rated R

> मेरा एक सूत्र था जो कि खाने पीने की वस्तुओं से बर्बादी को रोकने के लिए था वो क्यों मिटा दिया गया? अगर उसमें कोइ कमी थी तो मुझे बताइ जाती ताकि मैं उसमें सुधार कर सकता 
> 
> कारण बताएं


हां वो सूत्र मुझे भी अच्छा लगा था !

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

कृपया ये बताये की फॉण्ट को बड़ा कैसे लिख सकते है

----------


## Munneraja

बेवजह बड़े फॉण्ट में लिखना नियम विरुद्ध है दोस्त I पहले नियम देख लो वर्ना नियमों के खिलाफ लिखोगे I

----------


## ckdixit

kya post karte samay likhne ke liye font select karne ka toolbar nahi laya ja sakata kyon ki kai user hindi type karna jante hai aur kruti dev kafont by default dala jaye kyon ki maine bahut koshis ki hindi main likhne ki magar asphal raha example "main kaise likhu hindi main" convert karne par *"सोगल कोगेा तगकपह पगल्ग सोगल"* likha aata hai

----------


## The White hat Hacker

मुझे लोगिन करने में बहुत समस्या आ रही है जब भी कोई पोस्ट करता हूँ logout हो जाता हूँ फिर लोगिन करने से भी लोगिन नहीं होता 
मुझे फिर से मुख्य पेज में जाकर लोगिन करना पड़ता है 
मेरी मदद करें

----------


## aditya_gujral1

मुझे भी बहुत समस्या आ रही है फोरम का उपयोग करने में...जब की किसी के PRIVATE MESSAGE को REPLY करता हूँ ..अपने आप LOG OUT हो जाता है...इतना ही नहीं...अगर एक सूत्र से दूसरे सूत्र में जाऊ तभी भी अपने आप LOG OUT हो जाता है....और जब दोबारा मंच पे वापिस आओ तोह अपने आप LOG IN जो जाता है...

----------


## puzcraker

नए सर्वर पे स्थानांतरण के लिए बधाई परन्तु कुछ दिक्कत आ रही है ...
-चित्रों को पोस्ट करने के बाद चित्र पूरे दिखाई नहीं दे रहे है 
-पोस्टिंग के बाद "गो अडवांस " वाला आप्शन नहीं आ रहा है 
-अपने पोस्ट किये चित्रों को देखने के लिए अपने सूत्र को दोबारा लोड करना पड़ता है 
कृपया ध्यान दे ...अगर मेरे प्रयोग करने मैं कोई कमी है तो मेरा मार्ग दर्शन करें !धन्यवाद्

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*कुछ समस्याएं ----
सभी प्रविष्टियाँ प्राप्त करें
प्राम्भ किये सभी सूत्र खोजें..
ये क्लिक करने पर कुछ भी नहीं आता है..

और किसी को सन्देश भेजने के बाद लोग आउट दिखा देता है..**

*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मेरा सबसे पसंदीदा फंक्शन .. नया क्या है... काम ही नहीं कर रहा...*

----------


## Ranveer

*मुझे तो बार बार Database error  का मैसेज आ रहा है 
सभी उपाय करने के बाद लोग इन में समस्या आ रही है //*

----------


## bindasanuj

यह कौन सी नइ सर्भर पर फोरम को ले आए   हर वक्त लोगइन पर समस्या है लोगइन हो गया फिर सर्भर विजी दिखाता है ।।।।

http://forum.hindivichar.com/attachme...1&d=1301728563


कुछ करो ....................

----------


## bindasanuj

यह कौन सी नइ सर्भर पर फोरम को ले आए .......
हर वक्त लोगइन पर समस्या है लोगइन हो गया फिर सर्भर विजी दिखाता है ।।।।

http://forum.hindivichar.com/attachme...1&d=1301728563


कुछ करो ....................

----------


## Ranveer

> यह कौन सी नइ सर्भर पर फोरम को ले आए .......
> हर वक्त लोगइन पर समस्या है लोगइन हो गया फिर सर्भर विजी दिखाता है ।।।।
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/attachme...1&d=1301728563
> 
> 
> कुछ करो ....................


*हाँ ....
अब ये एक नई समस्या शुरू हो गयी 
लगता है ये हमारी नहीं .......सर्वर की ही समस्या है //*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

_अरे भाइयो आब यह क्या बला है,..?_

----------


## jhatka

मुझे कहना है प्रबंधन से की --
  :right:मुझे भी बार बार सर्वर व्यस्त का मैसेज आ रहा है 
  :right: यह फोरम हिंदी होते हुए भी ऊपर में जो सूचना लिखी  गयी है वो अंग्रेजी  में क्यूँ है ?:rofl:
  :right:मुझे और मेरे जैसे कई लोगों को अंग्रेजी ज्यादा नहीं आती इसीलिए कृपया प्रबंधन  समझदारी का परिचय देते हुए उसे हिंदी में अनुवाद करके लिखे

----------


## Rated R

मुझे तो थैंक्स बटन ही नहीं दिख रहा है...
लेकिन बाकी सब ठीक है.

----------


## ravi chacha

> मुझे तो थैंक्स बटन ही नहीं दिख रहा है...
> लेकिन बाकी सब ठीक है.


मुझे भी  थैंक्स बटन  नहीं दिख रहा है...

----------


## myairtel

अब ये एक नई समस्या शुरू हो गयी

----------


## draculla

मुझे भी थैंक्स का बटन नहीं दिखा रहा है और दाहिने ओर जो नया सूत्र और पोस्ट दिखता था वो भी नहीं दिखा रहा है/

----------


## Rated R

> मुझे भी थैंक्स बटन नहीं दिख रहा है...


और वो भी नहीं...Thanked ** times in ** posts..
शायद ये सुविधा अब ख़तम कर दी गयी है.... 

उद्धरण ( Reply with quote ) देने में भी दिक्कत हो रही है...

----------


## Rated R

मुझे कोई दिक्कत नहीं हो रही है...
नया क्या है भी दिख रहा है......शायद ये सब मेरे एंटी-वाइरस का कमाल है...

----------


## MISS SUNNY

*दोस्तों से अनुरोध है इन्तजार करे* 
*प्रशाशक अपना काम कर रहे होंगे* 
*मैं खुद परेशान हूँ फोरम के बिना बिलकुल मन नहीं लगता*
*पर मुझे विश्वाश है कि जल्दी ही फोरम कि सभी दिक्कत खतम हो जायगी* 
*और हम सभी फिर से फोरम में ढेर सारी मस्ती करेंगे* 

*बस थोडा इन्तजार*

----------


## MISS SUNNY

*बस फोरम के जल्दी ठीक हो जाने कि कामना कीजिये* 

*धनयवाद*

----------


## marwariladka

फोरम को बोहत मिस कर रहा हूँ यार..जब भी नयी प्रविष्टी पर क्लिक करता हूँ  वो लोग आउट हो जाता है और SORRY NO MATCHES दिखता है.....ये कब ठीक होगा  जी...मन नहीं लगता अन्तर्वासना के बिना...मेरा दिन नहीं कटता नियामक  जी..कृपया मेरी समस्या का समाधान करें...

----------


## Rated R

अरे ये थैंक्स बटन का क्या हुआ ?

----------


## draculla

> मुझे कोई दिक्कत नहीं हो रही है...
> नया क्या है भी दिख रहा है......शायद ये सब मेरे एंटी-वाइरस का कमाल है...


आप कौन सा एंटी-वाइरस इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं?

----------


## Rated R

> आप कौन सा एंटी-वाइरस इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं?


कैसपरस्काई इन्टरनेट  सिक्यूरिटी २०११ ...      
 


ओरिजिनल है..नेट से डाउनलोडेड नहीं .... थ्री यूजर पार्टी है.. 1700  रूपए की...

----------


## draculla

> कैसपरस्काई इन्टरनेट  सिक्यूरिटी २०११ ...      
>  
> 
> 
> ओरिजिनल है..नेट से डाउनलोडेड नहीं .... थ्री यूजर पार्टी है.. 1700  रूपए की...


मित्र मैंने अभी तक में चार एंटी-वाइरस डालकर देख लिया है/
लेकिन अभी तक मेरी समस्या खत्म नहीं हुए है/
देखता हूँ कब तक ऐसे ही समस्या से जूझना पडेगा/

----------


## puzcraker

> नए सर्वर पे स्थानांतरण के लिए बधाई परन्तु कुछ दिक्कत आ रही है ...
> -चित्रों को पोस्ट करने के बाद चित्र पूरे दिखाई नहीं दे रहे है 
> -पोस्टिंग के बाद "गो अडवांस " वाला आप्शन नहीं आ रहा है 
> -अपने पोस्ट किये चित्रों को देखने के लिए अपने सूत्र को दोबारा लोड करना पड़ता है 
> कृपया ध्यान दे ...अगर मेरे प्रयोग करने मैं कोई कमी है तो मेरा मार्ग दर्शन करें !धन्यवाद्


*
 प्रबंधक महोदय क्रप्या समस्या का निदान करें और मार्ग दर्शन करें .....चित्रों का भंडार हो गया है .....*

----------


## ravi chacha

इतने email आते है की रोज :BangHead:यह समस्या दूर करो

----------


## bindasanuj

हम यहाँ मनोरञ्जन एवं जानकारी लेने हेतु आते हैँ पर अब लगता है यह फोरम पहलेकी तरह नही है । लगअन ही नही होता अगर हो भी जाए तो सर्वर विजि आता है कोइ पोष्ट करो तो भि घण्टोँ लगता है इससे ना तो फोरमें आनेका दिल करता है ना ही प्रविष्ठी करनेका । 
यह तो हुइ एक वात दुसरी मै फोरम में* इतना पुराना हुँ पर फिर भी मुझे नइ सुत्र वनानेके लिए अधिकतम पोष्ट करना पडता है क्यों । नवागत के लिए तो कुछ ध्यान रखना जरुरी है पर हमारे लिए..........
फोरम की अधिकतर नियम से हम वाकिफ हैं मेरे द्वारा वनाए गए सुत्र कुछ कम नही थे ऽ उन्ही सुत्र के वदौलत हम ने इतनी सारी हरे डट्स पाए हैंऽ 
क्या पुराने वरिष्ठ सदस्योँ को कोइ सहुलियत नही है ?

----------


## deepum

प्रबंधक महोदय क्रप्या समस्या का निदान करें और मार्ग दर्शन करें .....चित्र open nahi ho rahe h

----------


## Krish13

फोरम पर अब 502 bad getway से भी बड़ी समस्या आ गई है server busy too at the moment please try latter ये एरर जब आता है तो जाने का नाम नही लेता फोरम दो मिनट भी नही चल पा रहा है प्रबंधको से निवेदन है जल्दी इसका कुछ हल निकाले

----------


## nitin

नमस्कार NIYAMAKJI 
काफी दिनों से अन्तर्वासना का फोरम पेज खुल नहीं रहा HAI, 
इसके लिए क्या करना चाहिए, कृपया बताये

----------


## nitin

> फोरम पर अब 502 bad getway से भी बड़ी समस्या आ गई है server busy too at the moment please try latter ये एरर जब आता है तो जाने का नाम नही लेता फोरम दो मिनट भी नही चल पा रहा है प्रबंधको से निवेदन है जल्दी इसका कुछ हल निकाले


जी हा मुझे भी यही समस्या, आ रही HAI, 
यह मुझे पिछले १५ दिनों से HAI, और
आज जाकर साईट खुली HAI

----------


## Munneraja

> इतने email आते है की रोज :BangHead:यह समस्या दूर करो


आप अपने फोरम की खुद की प्रोफाइल में "ईमेल नोटिफिकेशन" हटा दें

----------


## pyasi_rekha

yahan chat kaise karte hai koi mujhe bateyega.................../?

----------


## draculla

> yahan chat kaise karte hai koi mujhe bateyega.................../?


यदि आपको चेट कारण है तो आप चौपाल सूत्र पर आ सकती है/लिंक नीचे हैं/

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...?t=6&page=2808

----------


## draculla

फोरम का सर्वर अब ठीक हो गया है/
अत: अब आप सभी बीना किसी समस्या के फोरम पर आनंद ले सकते हैं/
धन्यवाद

----------


## marwariladka

में कोई भी अनुलग्नक वाला पोस्ट नहीं कर प् रहा हूँ...वो कुछ ऐसा एर्रोर बता रहा है..
वर्तमान अनुलग्नक कुल: 23.88 MB

----------


## marwariladka

में कोई भी अनुलग्नक वाला पोस्ट नहीं कर प् रहा हूँ...वो कुछ ऐसा एर्रोर बता रहा है..
वर्तमान अनुलग्नक कुल: 23.88 मब
साथ ही किसी को भी PM या VM का आप्शन नहीं दिखा रहा है..कृपया इसका निदान बताएं..

----------


## marwariladka

जब से मेरे प्रोफाइल पे CHAT MODERATOR दिखा रहा है मुझे किसी भी PM करने पर यह एर्रोर आ रहा है
*marwariladka*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this  page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative  features or some other privileged system?If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.'
 जबके मैंने ऐसा कुछ नहीं किया है और न ही मुझे कोई infraction मिला है....आखिर क्यों हो रहा है ऐसा??

----------


## alesbianuma

मुझे reputation का बुट्तों नहीं दिख रहा है...

----------


## lax

*नियामक जी,*
*नमस्कार* 
*चित्र उपलोड करने में समस्या आ रही है.*
*कृपया शीघ्र हल बतायें...*
*धन्यवाद*

----------


## Lofar

*फोरम का कोई भी पेज खुलने में  4 -5  मिनट का टाईम लग रहा है पहले ऐसा नहीं था . क्या ये समस्या सिर्फ मेरे ही साथ है 
समाधान बताएं*

----------


## Devil khan

मित्र फोरम मैं फ्हिर कोई दिकत आ रही है ................पेज खुलने मैं  टाइम लग रहा है ........अपलोड किये फोटो नहीं दिख रहे ......और हमें चाट मोडरेटर क्यूँ बताया जा रहा है .......................

----------


## miss.dabangg

> मित्र फोरम मैं फ्हिर कोई दिकत आ रही है ................पेज खुलने मैं  टाइम लग रहा है ........अपलोड किये फोटो नहीं दिख रहे ......और हमें चाट मोडरेटर क्यूँ बताया जा रहा है .......................


*यही सब समस्या मेरे साथ भी है !!!!!*

----------


## miss.dabangg

> जब से मेरे प्रोफाइल पे CHAT MODERATOR दिखा रहा है मुझे किसी भी PM करने पर यह एर्रोर आ रहा है
> *marwariladka*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this  page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative  features or some other privileged system?If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.'
> 
>  जबके मैंने ऐसा कुछ नहीं किया है और न ही मुझे कोई infraction मिला है....आखिर क्यों हो रहा है ऐसा??



*यही सब समस्या मेरे साथ भी है !!!!!*

----------


## miss.dabangg

> में कोई भी अनुलग्नक वाला पोस्ट नहीं कर प् रहा हूँ...वो कुछ ऐसा एर्रोर बता रहा है..
> वर्तमान अनुलग्नक कुल: 23.88 मब
> साथ ही किसी को भी PM या VM का आप्शन नहीं दिखा रहा है..कृपया इसका निदान बताएं..



*यही सब समस्या मेरे साथ भी है !!!!!*

----------


## miss.dabangg

> *नियामक जी,*
> *नमस्कार* 
> *चित्र उपलोड करने में समस्या आ रही है.*
> *कृपया शीघ्र हल बतायें...*
> *धन्यवाद*



*जी नियामक जी बहुत जल्दी बताएं !!!!*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

कहाँ आ रही है मुझे भी बताओ

----------


## Ranveer

*मुझे जो जानकारी मिली है उससे यही पता चला है की  तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ मंच पर कुछ काम कर रहे है जिसके कारण कुछ दिक्कतें सामने आ रहीं है
जल्द ही इन सबका सामाधान हो जाएगा*

----------


## miss.dabangg

> कहाँ आ रही है मुझे भी बताओ



*ये परेशानी रुक रुक कर आती है ५ - ७ मिनट बाद २४ घंटे कल से ! मैंने एक बात नोटिस की है जब फोरम पर DNS वाला मेसेज आता है तों ये दिकत सही हो जाती है और जैसे ही वो मेसेज चला जाता है ये दिकत शुरू हो जाती है और लगभग सभी सदस्यों को chat moderator बना देता है जिनकी १०० से अधिक प्रविस्तिया हो चुकी हैं  ! chat moderator बनते ही दिकत शुरू हो जाती है और हम सब प्राइवेट मेसेज भी और विसिटर मेसेज भी नहीं भेज सकते हैं ! जब DNS वाला मेसेज आता है हम सब प्राइवेट मेसेज भी और विसिटर मेसेज भी भेज सकते हैं और अपनी पिछली स्थिति में आ जाते हैं मेरा मतलब वरिष्ठ सदस्य में !   
*

----------


## miss.dabangg

> *मुझे जो जानकारी मिली है उससे यही पता चला है की  तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ मंच पर कुछ काम कर रहे है जिसके कारण कुछ दिक्कतें सामने आ रहीं है
> जल्द ही इन सबका सामाधान हो जाएगा*


*

यही मेरे को लगता है मित्र !!!!!*

----------


## Akhand

*हमारे फोरम को किस की नज़र लग गई है ? किसी बाबा को बुला कर झाड़ फूंक करा लेना चाहिए l    *

----------


## Lovely.indian

Chat Moderator किया उपाधि हुई भाई

----------


## saam

> *फोरम का कोई भी पेज खुलने में  4 -5  मिनट का टाईम लग रहा है पहले ऐसा नहीं था . क्या ये समस्या सिर्फ मेरे ही साथ है 
> समाधान बताएं*



जब भी में फोरम का कोई पेज खोलता हू तो वो ब्रावजर की टेब पर सूत्र का नाम आ जाता हे जेसे के फोरम प्रयोग में आ रही समस्याएं पर वो खुलता नहीं हे चाहे में उसे २ मिनिट ३ मिनिट रखु और अगर खुलता हे तो आघा अघूरा कभी कभी टेढ़े मेढे अक्षर में खुलता हे.

----------


## saam

कृपया इसका कोई समाधान बताओ.
:banana::banana::banana::banana:

----------


## Munneraja

> जब भी में फोरम का कोई पेज खोलता हू तो वो ब्रावजर की टेब पर सूत्र का नाम आ जाता हे जेसे के फोरम प्रयोग में आ रही समस्याएं पर वो खुलता नहीं हे चाहे में उसे २ मिनिट ३ मिनिट रखु और अगर खुलता हे तो आघा अघूरा कभी कभी टेढ़े मेढे अक्षर में खुलता हे.


http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4045
यह सूत्र पढ़िए
फोरम पर कभी कभी यह दिक्कत आती है 
कृपया आप अपने नेट ब्राउजर के कैशे और कुकीज साफ़ करते रहें

----------


## AARZOO

Bhoot Jaroori Hai 




> *हमारे फोरम को किस की नज़र लग गई है ? किसी बाबा को बुला कर झाड़ फूंक करा लेना चाहिए l    *

----------


## groopji

क्रपया फ़ोटो अपलोडिंग समस्या का समाधान करें

----------


## guruji

अब किसी सदस्य को चित्र अपलोड करने में समस्या है तो कृपया मुझे संदेश भेजें !

----------


## sushilnkt

> अब किसी सदस्य को चित्र अपलोड करने में समस्या है तो कृपया मुझे संदेश भेजें !


गुरूजी आप अंतर यामी हो आप ही सवामी हो ....

लेकिन गुरूजी आप ने पार्टी के लिए पर मिशन तो देदो ... हम को आप का इंतजार रहे गा ... बाकि सब ठीक हे ....

----------


## virgin

आदरणीय नियामक जी कृपया कोई मेरी परेशानी का हल मुझे बताएं ................................मेरे लैप टॉप  पर पता नहीं क्या हो गया है कि फोरम कि साईट पे से सारी क्लिपिंग्स ,फोटो ,सिम्बल,अवतार आदि सब गायब हो गायें हैं कृपा करके मुझे सही आप्शन वा सेट्टिंग करना बताएं ? मुझसे *"block the image of antarvasna forum "* ka option jo right click karne pe aata hai vo dub gaya hai 
कृपया मेरी सेवा के लिए मुझे उचित सलाह दीजिए 
धन्यवाद

----------


## guruji

आप कौन सा ब्राऊज़र प्रयोग कर रहे हैं?
अगर फ़ायर फ़ॉक्स है तो  in firefox tools > options > content tab > Exceptions में ठीक कीजिए



> आदरणीय नियामक जी कृपया कोई मेरी परेशानी का हल मुझे बताएं ................................मेरे लैप टॉप  पर पता नहीं क्या हो गया है कि फोरम कि साईट पे से सारी क्लिपिंग्स ,फोटो ,सिम्बल,अवतार आदि सब गायब हो गायें हैं कृपा करके मुझे सही आप्शन वा सेट्टिंग करना बताएं ? मुझसे *"block the image of antarvasna forum "* ka option jo right click karne pe aata hai vo dub gaya hai 
> कृपया मेरी सेवा के लिए मुझे उचित सलाह दीजिए 
> धन्यवाद

----------


## parasjain111

main jab koi joks post karna chahta hu to submissan falure ka msg aataa hai

----------


## pkj21

reputation point kaise dete hai

----------


## Yatuswami

> सामान्य विभाग में साधारण बातचीत के लिए "आओ समय बिताये" स्तम्भ शुरू किया जाए !


usake saath saath naye parijano ko chitra dekhane me bhi asuvidha ho rahi hai kripaya forum ko addhik suvidha janak banane ka pryantna kiya jay.

----------


## sujeetcs

VARV NICE AND COOL

----------


## manojkumarcda

मैं पिक्चर नहीं देख पा रहा हु।
मुझे क्या करना चाहिए।

----------


## ashwanimale

> मैं पिक्चर नहीं देख पा रहा हु।
> मुझे क्या करना चाहिए।


अपनी पोस्ट संख्या 100 रखिये।
चैपाल आदि सूत्रों में पोस्ट्स करते रहें।
थैंक्स

----------


## desi rani

दूसरों के पोस्ट किये  गए चित्रों को देखने के लिए भी १०० पोस्ट करना जरूरी है क्या ?

----------


## ks patak

mai post nahi kar pa raha hu....up load nahi ho rahi hai...kuch tech prob hai kuch karay

----------


## Kamal Ji

> दूसरों के पोस्ट किये  गए चित्रों को देखने के लिए भी १०० पोस्ट करना जरूरी है क्या ?


आप भी अपनी 100 पोस्ट्स शीघ्र कर लें आपकी समस्या दूर हो जाएगी.




> mai post nahi kar pa raha hu....up load nahi ho rahi hai...kuch tech prob hai kuch karay


पाटक जी आपकी समस्या से प्रशासक समुदाय को अवगत करा दिया गया है.
आशा है आपकी समस्या का निदान शीघ्र ही हो जायेगा.

----------


## gill1313

मित्र कमल जी आपकी पिक्चर भेजने समस्या का हल बताया है 
हेल्प सवाल जवाब सूत्र में

----------


## Kamal Ji

आज अभी अभी मैंने अपने एक सूत्र...
खाना खजाना( शाकाहारी व्यंजन ) में कुछ पोस्ट की हैंसूत्र नाम से तो मांसाहारी दिखजा रहा है.
तथा... उसमे की गयी कोई पोस्ट तो शाकाहारी व्यंजन सूत्र शो करता है तो कोई पोस्ट माँसाहारी पोस्ट शो कर रहा है.
हैरानगी इस बात की भी है. मैंने सभी पोस्ट एक ही समय की हैं. और पेज भी एक ही है.
पर नाम जुदा जुदा हैं.

कृपया देखें.

उन पोस्ट्स को खाना खजाना मांसाहारी सूत्र पर नही,
 शाकाहारी वाले सूत्र पर स्थानांतरित करवा दें. 
धन्यवाद.

----------


## Teach Guru

> आज अभी अभी मैंने अपने एक सूत्र...
> खाना खजाना( शाकाहारी व्यंजन ) में कुछ पोस्ट की हैंसूत्र नाम से तो मांसाहारी दिखजा रहा है.
> तथा... उसमे की गयी कोई पोस्ट तो शाकाहारी व्यंजन सूत्र शो करता है तो कोई पोस्ट माँसाहारी पोस्ट शो कर रहा है.
> हैरानगी इस बात की भी है. मैंने सभी पोस्ट एक ही समय की हैं. और पेज भी एक ही है.
> पर नाम जुदा जुदा हैं.
> 
> कृपया देखें.
> 
> उन पोस्ट्स को खाना खजाना मांसाहारी सूत्र पर नही,
> ...


किया गया..... :)

----------


## Kamal Ji

ठेंगा किया गया.
अभी इस समय तक नही हुआ.

----------


## Kamal Ji

कृपया एक सूत्र .......वकवास डायरी 
को तुरंत कचरे के डिब्बे में डाल दिया जाये.
कचरे का डिब्बा अगर अब नही है तो इसे मंच से हटा दिया जाये.
यह मंच के सोफ्टवेयर पर निरर्थक बोझ बढा रहा है.

----------

